# Ruido provocado por alta frecuencia de una planta soldadora.



## elemos13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola gente del foro, pues como dice el título tengo un problema de ruido provocado por la alta frecuencia que genera la planta de soldar, hice un diseño para soldar soleras, el prototipo funciona perfecto pero el detalle entra en cuanto se activa el soldador, se detiene el sistema e incluso se resetea a pesar de que la alimentación está independiente me sigue bloqueando o interfiriendo con el funcionamiento de mi circuito.

¿Que es lo que podré implementar, la máquina todo funciona a la perfección,  éste sistemita se gobierna con un micro y yo estoy pensando que cuando inicia a soldar envía alta frecuencia que me está desestabilizando la funcion del micro, bueno espero que me puedan ayudar con este problema. 

Saludos. Elemos13


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

Debe ser el condensador de flujos...

Hablando en serio, sube el diagrama al menos.


----------



## elemos13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Una disculpa por reportar hasta hoy pero no tuve tiempo en la semana, adjunto el diagrama y el programa del microcontrolador, como expliqué antes todo funciona correcto hasta el momento que enciende la planta de soldar, es cuando me empieza a hacer raros como por ejemplo el programa se reinicia o no activa nada inclusive me apagó una vez todo mi sistema al tratar de hacer que funcione, como dije antes el problema es la alta frecuencia pero no se cómo quitar éste problema ya que si no tuviera la alta frecuencia que envía la planta funcionaria a la perfección pero no puedo quitar la alta frecuencia ya que es indispensable para el soldado de las soleras.

Al parecer el sistema está fallando por que en cuanto entra la alta frecuencia o la corriente que genera al soldar una pieza con otra me da la impresión que entra mucho ruido a mi circuito de control, ya intenté con optoacopladores para separar el control de la potencia y con bastantes otras cosas pero el problema persiste, si me pueden ayudar les agradeceré bastante ya que éste prototipo puede ser un poco inusual pero de gran ayuda para próximos problemas de éste tipo (que se relacionen con alta frecuencia de motores, plantas o cualquier otro elemento alterno a los circuitos de control y que a su vez no afecte dichos circuitos de control).


----------



## pepechip (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola
Coloca en todas las entradas del pic condensadores de 100nF, y en caso de no darte resultado coloca todo el circuito en el interior de una caja metalica.
Igualmente coloca en los pines de alimentacion del pic, lo mas cerca posible a este un condensador de 100nf.
Me supongo que la alimentacion la tendras bien filtrada y con antiparasitarios.


----------



## elemos13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya inteneté eso de los capacitores en el micro y aislarlo en un gabinete de metal pepechip, pero el problema sigue cuando la soldadora enciende se apaga o hace raros el micro, una pregunta, mi fuente es de un diodo y capacitor con su respectivo capacitor pero como se le hace para eso de las señales parásitas que considero yo que son las que me están afectando en mi sistema, de hecho si me pudiesen dar un diagrama de un buen filtrado y de cómo quitar ésto de la alta frecuencia me seria de gran ayuda, por otra parte no se si la corriente de inicio de la planta soldadora me afecte también. ¿Cómo puedo ver si la corriente está afectando? Ésto se elimina con la fuente de alimentación? Perdón por las preguntas pero ya no se que hacer con éste problema.

Buenas gente del foro, reportando aquí el avance de mi prototipo pero con la novedad de que sigue haciendo el mismo problema al inicio de la secuencia del soldado, el micro se bloquea y se reinici, me tiene un poco desconcertado por que no se que pueda afectar al sistema pues hasta puse un transformador de aislamiento, pero el problema persiste en el PIC, pero pues en fin seguiré intentado eliminar éste tipo de perturbación, la verdad no se como ya intenté varias cosas pero nada resulta, comentarios y sugerencias son bienvenidos

Saludos, Elemos13


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2010)

No probaste con blindar el pic con una chapita ?
Mirá como vienen blindados los tda de los tv Philips, tienen una chapa que cubre el ic desde abajo y arriba soldada a chasis , coloca capacitores de .1 cerámico y .01 cerámicos en la patita de alimentaron al pic y en todas las patitas si es posible.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 30, 2010)

¿Probaste con una jaula de Faraday cubriendo tu circuito? ¿Pusiste la toma a tierra de tu filtro emi?, sin toma a tierra no funciona bien.


----------



## electroconico (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola

Porque no guardas el pic y toda su electronica en una jaula de faraday.
Con eso no deberias tener problemas.

Ahora te pregunto 
Como controlas el encendido de las antorchas?? compraste alguna antorcha especial o trucaste alguna para que salga el alambre y pase corriente????

Haz usado osciloscopio y verificar el ruido en la alimentacion y pines???

Como es tu fuente?? Filtrala bien con unas bobinas

Coloca un capacitor en cada entrada ,prueba con un buffer tambien.

Has probado con optoacopladores ?? tanto en entrada como a la salida

Veo unos relevadores l! estan aislados??? para activarlos usas la misma fuente del pic???

Con la jaula de faraday bien aterrizada debio haberse resulto tu problema , asi que revisa cables y te recomiendo optos capacitores bobinas , que quede bien filtrada cada señal.

Para mi que el ruido entra por un cablecillo de entrada salida.

Como es tu diseño de circuito impreso??? tienes plano de masa?? hacer plano de masa en el oscilador?? Como es tu MCLR??


----------



## elemos13 (Ago 2, 2010)

Primero que nada una disculpa por multiplicar tema ya que solo intentaba conseguir algo de informacion y comentarios adicionales de los que saben mas que yo, regresando al punto ya intente eso de la jaula de faraday y los filtros emi estan correctamente aterrisados a una barilla copperwell a 1 1/2 metro de profundidad con su respectiva solucion compuesta de bentonita con carbon (hasta eso la tierra funciona perfecta) pero eso de el acoplamiento optico solo esta en las salidas del pic en la entrada solo estan los interruptores, los relevadores si estan aislados y protegidos contra sobrecorrientes con distinta fuente de la que alimenta al pic de hecho en lo de la fuente al parecer esta bien filtrada ya que la señal no se superpone tiene un transformador de aislamiento y esta en distinta fase de la que alimenta a los circuitos de potencia, las antorcahas son compradas en miller y no se componen de cosas casuales esto se compro con el proposito de evitar fallas o mal funcionamiento en cuanto a la soldadura que realiza de hecho el electrodo es de tuxteno y no creo que este aun contaminado por causas de soldadura ya que no e logrado que haga mas que un punto de soldadura despues de esto se reinicia el pic y asi es el funcionamiento por hay en la red encontre que tambien ayuda poner unos capacitores poliester de 0.1uF a 250v en serie con una resistencia de 470 ohms en paralelo los interruptores de las antorchas ya que como la planta no es tan resiente requiero estar conmutando ambas antorchas para no fastidiar la planta de soldar pues aqui esta mi problema intentare lo que comenta el amigo electroconico.

otra cosa el impreso del control si esta con su pantalla emi y a tierra lo del osilador no se como se realize (me vendria bien un esquema)  y el MCLR esta directamente a VCC segun yo para evitar eso de los rebotes presisamente por la alta frecuencia.

SALUDS y nuevamente una disculpa por lo de duplicar temasoops, elemos13


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 3, 2010)

Coincido con Electroconico, osciloscopio para ver que tipo de onda/ruido es, nivel y frecuencia. En base a esos datos haces un filtro pasa bajos/altos.


----------



## lmct (Ago 3, 2010)

Yo no intentaria ni por asomo usar un osciloscopio en este tipo de maquinas, supongo de Tig con alta frecuencia, porque sera destruido de forma inmediata. La alta frecuenia generada por estas maquinas para el cebado de soldadura genera picos de mas de 1500V. El problema es que se cuela por todas partes. Yo cuando trabajaba en fabricacion de estos equipos ponia un condensador de 100nf entre cada fase de entrada y tierra, tambien un nucleo de ferria, arroyando el cable de conexion dos vueltas lo mas cerca posible del control. Hay distintos tipos de ferritas, tendras que ir probando cual es la mas efectiva.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

Dos vueltas en un sentido y las dos vueltas en el otro sentido, para el neutro y el vivo , el distinto tamaño de los ferritas da valores entre ,10µh  para una ferrita de 10 milímetros con dos vueltas,ferritas de mas tamaño a las mismas vueltas disminuye el valor ,se necesita mas vueltas sino dan un valor muy bajo  ,según filtros em comerciales el valor que tienen es de 50µH ,y tengo otro que dice 30µH , el diámetro  o calibre del alambre se calcula según la corriente que consume lo que queremos proteger,luego se consigue un ferrita y se averigua a cuanta corriente se satura el núcleo ,después solo queda bobinar , 27 vueltas para un ferrita amarillo de fuente de pc (2 centímetros ) dan  los  30µH ,sino  comprar uno echo y listo , es mas difícil de lo que parece porque si en realidad tenemos que saber la frecuencias que están molestando y a partir de ay diseñar el filtro
el valor que les di es para frecuencias de entre 40 a 120 kz ,filtro para balastos electrónicos


----------



## lmct (Ago 3, 2010)

Esto es lo que protege al microprocesador del control


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

Una foto vale mas que mil palabras , de cuantos centímetros es el ferrite, así armo uno y mido el valor para saber.


----------



## lmct (Ago 3, 2010)

Diametro exterior es de 61mm 35mm interior 10 mm ancho.
Dejo documentacion sobre problemas por EMI, que es supongo lo que le ocurre.

Saludos


----------



## elemos13 (Ago 4, 2010)

Que tal amigos foristas reportando los avances con respecto al problema de la alta frecuencia el dia de ho pude hacer que ya soldara un poco mas de la mitad antes de que se reiniciara el pic todavia no se que sea el problema real pero ya es un avance a comparacion de cuando inicie al parecer la alta frecuencia se esta metiendo por los microinterruptores le puse unos capacitores como comentaban y si duro un poco mas pero aveces se reinicia desde un principio y en ocaciones solda mas de la mitad estoy por implementar lo que es una etapa acopladora de las entradas del pic para ver si aislando las entradas se le quita por completo seguire comentando a detalle los avances solo una ayuda mas que acoplamineto es mejor usar  para las entradas del pic (seria de gran ayuda unos diagramas jejeje claro abusando de la confianza de todos) por que pienzo meter optoacopladores 4n32 para lo de las entradas. pero si alguien recomienda algo mejor que el opto la ayuda es bienvenida. por cierto como se llama la donita que se ve en las imagenes es nucleo de ferrita o que material es????

SALUDOS.


----------



## DANDY (Ago 5, 2010)

Para acoplar etapas muy veloces alrededor de los khz te recomiendo usar 6n135 y para etapas sencillas usa el pc817 o 4n35 y trata de que tu sistema electronico este lejos del arco electrico o relays que produzcan chispas en los contactos a mi se me colgaba antes los pic debido a eso


----------



## electroconico (Ago 5, 2010)

Pues los opto que te recomiendan me parecen bien , estoy por comprar los pc847 que trae 4 optos en encapsulado dip16.

Para la patilla MCLR uso la siguiente configuración.(puedes omitir el diodo sino usas ICSP)
El anillo que protege al Oscilador.


--Tambien quiero controlar una antorcha,como realizas ese control con el microcontrolador??


----------



## elemos13 (Ago 5, 2010)

Que tal amigos foristas colaboradores de este gran avance de lo sucedido, pues les comento que ya está en operación con unos cuantos detalles de la soldadura, espero que solo sea eso de la distancia de las antorchas, parece ser que la etapa de acoplo de las entradas funcionó perfecto salvo que a veces se apaga la antorcha mucho muy antes de concluir el ciclo de soldado, no se que mas podre implementar aparte de los optoacopladores (por cierto alejando el control del arco eléctrico ayuda mucho en cuanto a la recepción de la señal indeseada yo lo puse aproximadamente a 5 mts de las antorchas) , no se si éste problema persista de que me siga apagando la antorcha antes de culminar el ciclo, bueno éste es el avance de éste detalle, con respecto al comentario que dio el amigo Electroconico, si el control está con el pic 16f877-20p con un cristal de 20Mhz.
Yo pregunto solo alguna cosa mas, me afecta el tener el control de las antorchas desde el micro ? Se puede hacer otra forma de control que claro gobierne el pic para que no sea inconveniente de que no sea controlado por otra cosa puesto que éste es el detalle de todo que se demuestre que el pic es igual o mejor que un plc pero mas barato y sencillo. por sus comentarios y ayuda para este proyecto gracias.

Saludos, Elemos13


----------



## electroconico (Ago 6, 2010)

Lo que te pregunto de como controlas la antorcha con el pic , es si usas algun relevador o como haces para activar la antorcha??

Algunas tienen gatillo , y otras un simple pushbutton.*Puenteas el pushbutton con un rele como es el asuntillo ahí???*

Yo lo estoy controlando todo con el pic.
Sensores de efecto hall
Arranque y paro de motores(rpm,distancia,etc..)
De entrada solo tengo 4 pusbuttons , lo demás puro sensor.

Te recomiendo repases el ruteo del pcb , leerse varias notas de aplicacion para hacer inmune tu circuito.Muchas de las fallas dependen del circito impreso , en este mismo puedes arreglar o emperorar las cosas.
Saludos!


----------



## elemos13 (Ago 8, 2010)

Son de push buttom y si se activam por un relay de 5A el micro envia una señal de 5v a un transistor que sirve como interruptor del relay, el movimiento de las antorchas es en X,Y desplazadas por dos motores de cc gobernados PWM para su posicionamiento, con sensores de proximidad por si se llega a pasar el motor detenerlo a tiempo solo que estoy teniendo ciertas dificultades con el sistema ya que sigue parandose a la mitad del ciclo, ahora lo que comentas del ruteo de las pistas yo considero que estan bien no se si sea correcto subire el pcb para que sea revisado y me den sus comentarios de si esta bien o que puedo cambiar para que quede mejor y como dice el amigo electroconico hacer inmune el diseño de la placa contra este gran problema que es la alta frecuencia que hasta hoy e determinado que no solo es la alta frecuencia si no tambien la corriente que genera la dichosa planta de soldar seguire reportando y actualizando los avances de este pequeño pero gran significativo problema.

SALUDOS, elemos13


----------



## electroconico (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola Elemos , ando en un proyecto similar.Si te interesa que nos pongamos en contacto me respondes mensaje priv.

En lo que se pueda auyudar aqui andaremos.

Estoy buscando antorcha para mi proyecto,en este caso es con soldadura tipo MIG.
Yo tengo funcionando los encoders con sensores de efecto hall,ambien tengo switches para finales de carrera ademas de otro encoder incremental.Y unos sensores ir.

Agregue una interfaz grafica con gLCD y solo tengo 4 botones para desplazarme en el menu.

Saludos!

Se me olvido comentar lo siguiente :

Los cables de entrada a la tarjeta controladora estan apantallados???

Como el cable usb , el serial y paralelo , que traen una cubierta metalica y esta va a masa del circuito,pero Ojo solo de un lago para no hacer un loop.

Esto disminuye las interferencias notablemente.

Saludos!


----------

